# .22 mag revolver



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking for a nice .22 mag revolver without spending $500-$600. Any help would be appreciated. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruger single six .22 with extra .22mag cylinder


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

DIYsportsman said:


> Ruger single six .22 with extra .22mag cylinder




Trading mine was the second (ok maybe third) worst decision that I ever made. It carried well for small game hunting and plinking and packed enough punch for any small critter I came across. I'll have one again one of these days.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Super nice shooter


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

I ordered the KNR7H single six 4 months ago. Still is on back order. All web sites are out of stock. I like the input, looks like I made the right choice. I don"t mine waiting. But it is a $ 600.00 gun.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Taurus Tracker in 22 wmr. I have one in 22lr and it has been flawless. They come with a 6" barrel. No, it is not a Ruger but it is a nice reliable gun in the $350-$425 range.


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I really like the Single Six but the Taurus is more in my price range. I think I looked at a S&W at BPS and I think it was around $350-400. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whats His Face (Mar 19, 2010)

I have owned one of these seemes like forever but I think it was 1974 without looking. GREAT GUN, shoots well, never a problem and I can take the head off a snake at 25 feet.
I found this one used for sale here--
http://www.gunsamerica.com/95172813...arrington_Richardson_model_649_22lr_22_Ma.htm
Don't know if they still make them or not. Have to check.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

ONEOFAKIND said:


> I ordered the KNR7H single six 4 months ago. Still is on back order. All web sites are out of stock. I like the input, looks like I made the right choice. I don"t mine waiting. But it is a $ 600.00 gun.


Ruger has so much backorder, they quit taking orders for 3 months to try to catch up. Nothing wrong with production, just that much demand.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I personally have a heritage rough rider hunter model in .22 mag and it's a tack driver! I traded in another .22lr and some cash at the local gander mtn for it and was taken by surprise by how accurate it was with basic remington ammo. Couldn't be happier for under $200


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats His Face said:


> I have owned one of these seemes like forever but I think it was 1974 without looking. GREAT GUN, shoots well, never a problem and I can take the head off a snake at 25 feet.
> I found this one used for sale here--
> http://www.gunsamerica.com/95172813...arrington_Richardson_model_649_22lr_22_Ma.htm
> Don't know if they still make them or not. Have to check.


My dad and i both have 1976, 676 convertable H&R's 

No complaints from either of us.And nothey dont still make them


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

After trading in another gun (the lemon law:lol, I too really wanted a 22 mag revolver. With some store credit cash burning a hole in my pocket I brought home a *Taurus Tracker 992*. It's the one with two cylinders (22 LR and Mag) - made in Brazil.

Well, got it home, ran some lead through it, and I must say I've never seen such a cheaply made gun in my life. The rear sight was crooked, nothing seemed to fit properly, crappy finish, etc. Held it up to a couple of Smiths (the comparison was depressing) and said SCREW IT, took it back, added some more cash and brought home a Smith 617 (even though it's 22LR only). 

Moral of my story ......... don't buy a cheap gun just because it's in your price range.


----------

